# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ZenFone 2 Laser cập nhật phần mềm, bổ sung khả năng phơi sáng 32s

## tungnc273

mới đây, *asus* đã phát hành một bản cập nhật phần mềm cho dòng *zenfone 2 laser*, mang đến cải tiến lớn cho ứng dụng camera mặc định. đặc biệt là hỗ trợ khả năng phơi sáng lên đến 32s.


​
ngoài ra, điểm đáng chú ý nhất trong bản nâng cấp lần này chính là việc *asus* đã bổ sung đáng kể cho ứng dụng camera mặc định trên máy, mang đến khả năng phơi sáng tối đa là 32s, so với độ mở lớn nhất chỉ là 1/2 s trên phiên bản trước. như vậy, người dùng có thể sáng tạo nhiều hơn với những bức ảnh mang lại thời gian phơi sáng lâu trên *zenfone 2 laser*.
bản cập nhật firmware có dung lượng khá lớn tiến hành sửa những lỗi còn tồn tại trên phiên bản trước như màn hình đen khi đang gọi điện hoặc sử dụng với tai nghe bluetooth, đồng thời tinh chỉnh và tối ưu lại toàn bộ hiệu thống để thiết bị có thể hoạt động trơn tru, mượt mà hơn. bạn có thể kiểm tra thêm thông tin chi tiết hơn tại:

[151029] ze551kl_ww_v1.15.40.639-release notes



hiện tại, người dùng có rất nhiều lựa chọn với *zenfone 2 laser*, bao gồm hai phiên bản màn hình 5 inch hoặc 5,5 inch. ưu điểm của máy nằm ở mức giá rẻ, trong khi lại sở hữu cấu hình phần cứng ở mức khá như camera 13 mp hỗ trợ khả năng lấy nét tự động siêu tốc 0,03s cùng 18 chế độ chụp hình thông minh khác nhau, màn hình kính cường lực siêu bền corning gorilla glass 4, dung lượng pin 3000mah cùng kết nối 4g/lte.
​

----------


## hantrongtai1

*trả lời: zenfone 2 laser cập nhật phần mềm, bổ sung khả năng phơi sáng 32s*

phơi 32s thì ngon đấy chỉ không biết là hình ảnh ra thế nào nếu mà chuẩn không cháy sáng nữa thì tuyệt vời

----------

